# pleated fabric for smocking



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

When I lived in Alabama, you could go into any fabric store and buy fabric and have it "pleated" to make whatever, dress etc.
I now live in Illinois and I want to make a dress for my grand daughter.
Does anyone know of an on-line store that does pleating? I don't think Joann's or Hancock does it. Thanks


----------



## Knittynana (May 26, 2013)

Wish we lived closer. I have a pleater machine, I gather for my friends who smock.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I would buy a pleater, but I will not be using it that much. Thanks


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Joann's sells material all pleated. Have seen it in there stores. Check there web site.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Hm, never knew about this. Always did my own according to the pattern.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

I did a search for pleated fabric and there are many suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Not the same thing.


----------



## oldcrochet (May 11, 2014)

Check to see if there is a smocking guild in your area. If there is, I'm sure someone in the guild would be happy to pleat for you. Try a search for smocking guild and your city name.

If there isn't one really close by you might be able to contact someone in another area that you could work with by mail.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You can still buy smocking dots. You iron them on the fabric then pick up each dot in each row, horizontally. A bit tedious- but very effective! You buy yellow dots for dark colors, blue dots for light colors (the dots wash out.) 

I'd be happy to do it for you, but am too far away. I do have a pleater, haven't used it in many years (nephew is 15 and I think his Christening gown was the last thing I made. No, I'm wrong, I made him a smocked romper for his 1st birthday (Prince William style.)


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Take a look online, there are many heirloom shops for sewing that pleat fabric, there may even be one in your area. I, too, have a pleater, but am all the way in AZ.

http://maggiebsmocks.typepad.com/smocking/2013/05/list-of-heirloom-smocking-stores.html

http://maggiebsmocks.typepad.com/smocking/2013/05/list-of-heirloom-smocking-stores.html

http://maggiebsmocks.typepad.com/smocking/2013/05/list-of-heirloom-smocking-stores.html

http://www.gentlertimesstitching.com/


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

When I was taught smocking we laid the patter on flat fabric. Of course tteh fabric was several times wider than normal to account for the smocking.
We never used "Pre-pleated" fabric. Is this a new way to smock?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Take a look online, there are many heirloom shops for sewing that pleat fabric, there may even be one in your area. I, too, have a pleater, but am all the way in AZ.
> 
> http://maggiebsmocks.typepad.com/smocking/2013/05/list-of-heirloom-smocking-stores.html
> 
> ...


The first 3 links are all the same site.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

When I lived in Boston and Cohasset, I used to take my fabric to fabric stores to be pleated (they charged by the size and if it was straight or round (as in Bishop's style dresses etc.) It wasn't expensive. But when I learned to smock (many years before that from a Christmas ornament kit,) I had to print the dots, gather the ribs etc.. It was time consuming, but not difficult. There is a difference in the way smocked items look when done on a pleater, as opposed to gathered by hand. The pleater looks more like the store bought smocked dresses, as the gathering is so uniform. But both are nice.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cainchar said:


> When I lived in Boston and Cohasset, I used to take my fabric to fabric stores to be pleated (they charged by the size and if it was straight or round (as in Bishop's style dresses etc.) It wasn't expensive. But when I learned to smock (many years before that from a Christmas ornament kit,) I had to print the dots, gather the ribs etc.. It was time consuming, but not difficult. There is a difference in the way smocked items look when done on a pleater, as opposed to gathered by hand. The pleater looks more like the store bought smocked dresses, as the gathering is so uniform. But both are nice.


So the smocking on pleated fabric is done on a machine?
I always found it so stisfying to smock by hand. Never knew about machine smocking.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

No- pleating is done by hand, or on a pleater (that is the "gathering of the pleats.") You hand "smock" on the top of the pleats (which ever way they were gathered.) Sorry I was unclear about that. The pleater BTW is not a machine (per sea,) as it is not mechanized. It is turned by hand and draws the fabric onto a long row of horizontally aligned needles (think fork tines- with the number of tines being chosen to fit the width of pleats needed for a given design.) Each needle will have long threads which the pierced fabric will move up the needle on and then be pulled onto the threads behind the needles as the fabric rolls through the pleater. The person sewing the item will know how wide the piece needs to be to suit the dress/tunic...pattern and will tie the threads to hold the fabric in this width. Some do that before smocking to avoid the lower rows being too tight and buckling the fabric up. Others hold the piece fairly tightly with the threads while smocking, and let it relax later.



SwampCatNana said:


> So the smocking on pleated fabric is done on a machine?
> I always found it so stisfying to smock by hand. Never knew about machine smocking.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Didn't you pleat the fabric first???? How do you do smocking on an un-pleated fabric.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Chincher - I know about the dots. I can alway send you my fabric and have you pleat it for me. lol Just kidding.
I found a website that sells pleated inserts and the dots too. I am going to pleat the fabric myself and see how it looks. I got the inserts for a reasonable price. Some of the sites wanted $14.00 for an insert. Crazy!
I can't afford that. That is what I bought the dots, I am going to transfer the dots to fabric. Save the sheet, for future uses. I also found a website that has a 'sheet" of dots for free, so I downloaded it, now I can keep using them on my computer. Now all I need is a pattern for size 2T, 3T. I had alot of patterns, but I threw them away , dummy me.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I would pleat it for you- but I'd guess between the postage here and back- it would run you at least $14. So not worth it. I think you will find that you'll enjoy the pleating process. The first row is the toughest. Remember to keep your needle going through the "pleat to be" on the horizontal. This will keep the pleats nice and flat and they will gather smoothly. I tended to cheat a bit and did the first (ie: neckline on a bishop dress) 3rd/5th/7th rows and then the even rows practically did themselves as they were already pulled into pleats, just needed the stitches to hold them. I also choose VERY different colored thread for my pleating threads so they are easily seen and help keep me on track once I start smocking. Hope those tips help.

I'm intrigued by the dots you download. How on earth do you print them on the fabric? Please do tell and share the website for the them.



Johna said:


> Chincher - I know about the dots. I can alway send you my fabric and have you pleat it for me. lol Just kidding.
> I found a website that sells pleated inserts and the dots too. I am going to pleat the fabric myself and see how it looks. I got the inserts for a reasonable price. Some of the sites wanted $14.00 for an insert. Crazy!
> I can't afford that. That is what I bought the dots, I am going to transfer the dots to fabric. Save the sheet, for future uses. I also found a website that has a 'sheet" of dots for free, so I downloaded it, now I can keep using them on my computer. Now all I need is a pattern for size 2T, 3T. I had alot of patterns, but I threw them away , dummy me.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

You use a transfer pen. But I am going to put the sheet under the fabric (fabric is transparent) and then I will use a "iron away" pen called "frixion". You can find them in any fabric store now. They are wonderful.
Wish me luck. I haven't done it yet so I will let you know how the pleats come out.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

That is a nice video, but I will not be marking my fabric like that.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Johna said:


> That is a nice video, but I will not be marking my fabric like that.


I know but that is how I was taught to smock. Never even heard of leated fabric smocking.
I am very much looking forward to your finished project.
I've bookmarked this thread to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh- SwampCatNana that is so interesting! My great Aunt "Dot" used to do pillows that used those sorts of designs. I've only ever done smocking on clothing, ornaments and hanger covers. This is probably not something I'd do myself, as I wouldn't really care for them in my house, but you just never know! Could think perhaps of other applications for it! What did you search for to find these? Many thanks!



SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYvrAaLJv7g


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

This one says you can buy dresses already constructed and pleated! Cool! 




SwampCatNana- this is what we meant by smocking, we were thinking baby/children's clothing. Yours is interesting. I'm going to have a peek at the other youtubes!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cainchar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x3Delwiz08
> 
> This one says you can buy dresses already constructed and pleated! Cool!
> 
> ...


I think we are just talking about 2 different versions of smocking. 
Like one person says they brush their teeth up and down, and another says they brush side to side. 
We both smock but different kinds. I did learn that kind of smocking but we never referred to it as pleated. Confusion cleared!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

